# Mayfly hatch timing



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Has anyone recently returned from Ontario and noticed any mayflies yet? Most years we miss them by going the first week of July but last year they were thick and there was a slightly noticeable drop in fishing action. Usually they hit a week or two before our trip but with late ice out it has me wondering. However the weather warmed up quickly so I was curious if anyone has heard that they're getting started yet?


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Has anyone recently returned from Ontario and noticed any mayflies yet? Most years we miss them by going the first week of July but last year they were thick and there was a slightly noticeable drop in fishing action. Usually they hit a week or two before our trip but with late ice out it has me wondering. However the weather warmed up quickly so I was curious if anyone has heard that they're getting started yet?


I was up there (White River area) over Memorial Day weekend. Water temps were already in the high 60s to low 70s. I would think that the mayflies would be on a "normal" schedule or even earlier than normal. 

Just my guess.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

green&orange said:


> I was up there (White River area) over Memorial Day weekend. Water temps were already in the high 60s to low 70s. I would think that the mayflies would be on a "normal" schedule or even earlier than normal.
> 
> Just my guess.


That's good to hear. It's one of those things, like the weather that you just deal with but you hope to hit it just right.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I was on the PM Saturday night and they were out not in huge numbers but they have started.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

jonnyb said:


> I was on the PM Saturday night and they were out not in huge numbers but they have started.


I am talking about Ontario fishing and hoping to miss the hatch.


----------



## S.S.W.P (Jan 27, 2015)

I was coming back from Nipigon area this past Monday and only saw mayflies when I got gas in whiteriver. I bet you will miss them. Good luck

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Chatted with a guide on Esnagi lake this past friday and the may flies had not started yet.


----------



## Buckwalleye (Aug 23, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Chatted with a guide on Esnagi lake this past friday and the may flies had not started yet.


They were starting in the rivers of Lake O'Sullivan (Nakina area) on June 14


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Buckwalleye said:


> They were starting in the rivers of Lake O'Sullivan (Nakina area) on June 14


Thanks. There was a facebook update from the lodge I'll be at next week that said as of yesterday they were just starting. Actually the update was from one of the guides who had a video of a catch and release 30" 11 pound beast. He said he caught it in 7 fow as the big girls come in to the shoals to feed in the evening.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Just got back from Dog Lake, a few had hatched but I think the bulk will be surfacing shortly. The black flys were as plentiful as I had seen in a l9ng time but the steady breeze and deet kept us from having to alter our routine. 

Good luck.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

They hatched big time in longlac Friday


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

At Wabaskang , Perrault Falls they were so think walleye were rising for them. The lake was covered with them. Low water levels, drought in May also affected the bite.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. My group will be getting on the road in a couple hours and arriving at camp on Esnagi lake tomorrow afternoon. 

Flies or not fish will still be caught and it's Canadian fishing and you know what they say about a bad day fishing...


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER I see there was a reference to black flies. Did you have many black flies? I leave for Spanish Ontario Saturday morning and want to be prepared for them. And the mayfly hatch? Is it over?


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

At Wabaskang Lake 6-23to6-30 and the hatch was the heaviest I've ever seem. Eyes were rising for them. With lake down 2' made for tough bite.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Wally28 any black flies?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Walleye Wizard said:


> HUBBHUNTER I see there was a reference to black flies. Did you have many black flies? I leave for Spanish Ontario Saturday morning and want to be prepared for them. And the mayfly hatch? Is it over?


The black flies were not any worse than I've seen them in past years. The may fly hatch was on the down swing when we were there so I would think you may miss them completely but it's lake dependent for sure. Walleye fishing was exceptional for us, jigging in 8-12ft areas. But I think we caught more of the incidental walleye throwing spoons for pike than in most years. What May Flies we did encounter did not seem to affect much.

What was the most shocking was that there were less mosquitoes than I've ever seen at our lake. Of course that's also lake/area dependent but one night I cooked steaks on the grill and yes there were some around but I never put bug spray and and was fine.


----------

